# Lily Pad pitcher



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Dec 9, 2010)

I love this little pitcher.....


----------



## ob815 (Dec 9, 2010)

wow! very nice, i love the color


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2010)

SPLENDID!!! []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice. Is it old or just artistic glass?


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, I can't wait get it in the mail.... It's my flea bay find of the year.... Miss marked and super cheap. I spent under $20 and that's including shipping...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'll post better photos when it gets here.


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Dec 9, 2010)

I am not too sure. The guy I purchased it from lives in Jersey and purchased it at an estate sale. The base photos were blury so it's hard to tell. He did say that it had a rough spot where the blower broke it off..(pontil)..... but he did not know what base wear was. So I have to wait and see.....  either way I love it.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks Like a wheaton arts piece.      still a dea lfor under 20 bucks newer or older


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's a Wheaton piece from their website.  Looks similar, but several noticable differances.  Thinner lillypad, ugly rigory, no threading around the lip.  We'll see when it gets here.  I suppose if they made one, they made more though, and in different styles.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Dec 9, 2010)

Check out this SWEET page.  Wheaton art glass blowers making some beautiful pieces the old way.  http://www.glassblower.info/WheatonArts/Glassblowers/July-6-2008.html#piece-1


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Dec 10, 2010)

Aaron posted that last message under my account before signing in..... oops.
 That link to the glass blowing is awesome. Wheaton arts is making some very beautiful pieces the old way, paddles and all. There is a lot of cool pics and well worth the look see. The pitcher is in the mail and should be here within the next week. I'll post more photos then of the base and all.


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Dec 10, 2010)

I am doing some research on Wheaton Arts and one thing I am noticing on the pieces is that they are all signed and dated....... this pitcher is not.... hmmmm.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 10, 2010)

You have hit pay dirt girl.  Congratulations!!!!!!!!  RED Matthews


----------

